# Help/ Tips



## Billy Wha (May 27, 2017)

I was using WHEY Protein *Isolates*
Since I have recently gained weight I have been told I have high blood pressure. Hope to lose the weight before it gets serious. I want to get back into the gym bad with protein/ pre workout powder. I am also interested in ephedrine which is not good for heart conditions. Also if anyone has a better understanding, when I was peaking in muscle mass I had to do warm ups to get the muscles to actually take the weigh...t and lift correctly almost like they were dry. I know creatine can be used to put water into the muscles and I would imagine shooting steroids would have a similar effect. I see a lot of people fill up milk jugs with water.
 Not sure what happened really tbh. But I was always trying to pull on my shoulder because they were unbearably tight. This lead to shoulder grinding and eventually torn rotator cuffs. My shoulder still grinds but its been getting better slowly. The biggest thing that helped my shoulders in the end was the lat pull down wide bar then the pro style bar. I used my body weight and my left shoulder popped back into place. My right shoulder I couldn't get to realign, so it still grinds. My hips are similar and in the end I inverted, my left hip popping out back into place, my right still always bothers me. Probably from improper stretching and squat form.
 At my best I could do pretty well in the gym for a first timer. I was able to a 2 mile run in 22 minutes, which is my record. With pre workout powder I could do 9-10 full pullups. (nothing beats pullups for bicepts I love em)


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2017)

<p>
	you dont need any of that shit but a gym membership a good understanding of diet , how food works,balls,heart and will</p>


----------



## Billy Wha (May 27, 2017)

Kind of looking for tips with the shoulder hip issues mainly and any keen insights.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 27, 2017)

I am so confused. Your shoulders popped out of place so you did lat pulldowns and they popped back in place? Then you inverted you hip and it popped in place? You were able to "run" 2 miles  in 22 minutes? It also sounds like you have some high blood pressure issues.


My advise. Workout whether its weight lifting or just walking and get a grip on your diet. Throw the salt away. Other than that, if you think that your joints or not aligned, go see a chiropractor.


----------



## Billy Wha (May 27, 2017)

Yeah the chiropractor didn't help man. Shoulder still grinds, hip still like pinches.


----------



## TheQuestionaire96 (Jul 8, 2017)

More protein more more


----------

